# Other hobbies?



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Besides gun related stuff, what other hobbies does everyone have?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Amateur radio, N5ESJ (31 yrs.), resting.


----------



## tomkk (May 6, 2006)

Golf


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Is golf a hobby? I thought it was one of the better ways to uselessly spend money. Hmmmmm. At least that what it does best for me!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Fly fishing, camping, hunting, 4 wheeling


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

My wife and I are bird watchers. I also dabble in photography, pocket knives, collect cowboy songs, horseback riding. I am fascinated by American Indian lore and the west in general. Also like American history. Interested in military aircraft, especially World War II era. Still interested, but not very active lately, in hunting. Like to travel in U.S., no cruises or tours, just load up our Jeep Grand Cherokee and light out. Like to read about tanks and armored vehicles. Active in church with kids and missionaries.

Bob Wright


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Astro-Photography and Astronomy

Here are a few of my images...









Jupiter









Saturn









Moon









Partial Eclipse


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

Don't hate me too much guys, but I will take dirtbiking over shooting anyday.  I also love doing my pyrotechnic chemistry which I excel in. Video games are always fun too. I also like to fish. I would love to try camping someimte because I love the outdoors. I think it's sad that i'm almost 17 and have never actually been camping other than sleeping at the river by my house. 

Oh yeah I also love bugging the hell out of my younger brother and his friends. I know it's probly not really a hobby but it sure is fun to me.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Electric guitar/ keyboard, video games, auto racing (no Nascar), auto mechanics, scale modeling, graphic arts, outdoorsy stuff, amateur gunsmithing and knifemaking, Japanese history, napping.. these days, especially napping.


----------



## tomkk (May 6, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Is golf a hobby? I thought it was one of the better ways to uselessly spend money. Hmmmmm. At least that what it does best for me!


Hah! Not far off. Good for working on one's self control as well ...


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Camping, hiking, biking, canoeing and fishing (but my boyfriend has to bait the hook for me!).

Just kidding on that last one....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's pretty good JS - I am into astronomy too, but have not triedto take any pics. Tried to get my wife into it, but she says "the little dots in the sky are not her business" :smt082 . Only reason I am selling my scope is because I live in mosquito central (live on the side edge of a neighborhood, and there is a humoungous field/forest behind me).

Used to be into aquariums, but had to sell them when we moved into the new house which had llaminate flooring (that much water and the flooring are a no-no).


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

*Mountain Biking, sky diving, rock climbing, flying ultra lights....jezzzuzz h crist....I can't believe I'm still doing all this chit at 57:smt023 *


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: Blugrass music( my passion) not the newgrass stuff and of course my scooter:mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

PC gaming and golf. Although I've "semi-retired" from golf. I only play a few rounds a year now, compared to the couple rounds a week I played a few years ago. It was driving me insane, so I decided to focus more on shooting. :smt071


----------



## nevjohn (Jun 19, 2006)

Amateur Radio K6YDW (51 years), Golf, Fishing, RV Travel, Weather Watching/Reporting (Skywarn) and dog training.

Otherwise, I dont do too much except rest, when possible.

John


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Waterfowl Hunting, Predator Hunting, Decoys........


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

> I also love doing my pyrotechnic chemistry


:smt011 :smt011


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maser said:


> I also love doing my pyrotechnic chemistry which I excel in.


I am not sure if U are talking about more than just the tannerite at the range - but mixing stuff up is a really dumb thing to do. When I was a teenager, I had a friend who did that stuff. Every year, some kids around the country get hurt doing that kinda thing.

Whenever he begged me to come w/ him to the back of the neighborhood to blow stuff up (that he mixed together), I never went. I wanted nothing to do w/ that..


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Well, I've got to confess I did.

When I was a kid I had an A.C. Gilbert chemistry set. It gave instructions for making gunpowder and flash powder, and how to make colored smoke. Dynamite caps were available at the local hardware store. Fireworks were prohibited in the city of Memphis, but, at that time, not in the county. And the city limits ran down the street at the end of our block.

My wife is convinced there ARE guardian angels.

Bob Wright


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I like watching wildlife. Have a Ranch that has a lot of deer and turkey. Had wild hogs until we trapped them. Hunt and Fish some. Build Computers as a hobby.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*The outdoors...*


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Racing my Mustang...


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

*Oh I love those memories....Gilbert Chemistry set...I set fire to my bedroom in the Bronx 'cause I just HAD to try to make like Dr. Frankenstein...my mom still talks about that day (1957)...got a good ass whooping too.*


----------

